# For Public Distribution / Please Forward!!! / A Manifesto For The OzArk Plateau -You



## jeremiyah

*REFUGIUM:

"An area where conditions have enabled a species or a community of species to survive after extinction in surrounding areas."*

*

For Public Distribution / Please Forward!!! /

A Manifesto For The OzArk Plateau

-You Tube Video Series

Please watch this video series and forward it to your friends and family. Do it now. Next week, or next month may be too late for them -or you.

Those of you who live within the OzArk Plateau need to know more about this awesome Bio-Region -that it will become a REFUGIUM (see note below) for many millions of American Homeless Refugees at some point in the future.

Those good folk in other parts of the nation need to have it clearly fixed in their mind that when Destruction -Civil Unrest / War, Martial Law, Natural Disasters, Famine, Pestilence, Plagues, Drone Hunters, Marauding Gang Armies, and eventually, Massive Invasion happen -in general -Judgement -comes upon the peoples of this nation...people must know where to go to have the best chance of maximizing survival for the maximum number of people in their family, community, etc.

The major thrust of my message -gaining clarity and content -over the years, is that at some point in the future -after economic collapse, civil unrest / war, WROL, etc, will come Invasion -and at that point, there will be one major place of refuge in the CONUS -to the point of it literally being -
A REFUGIUM.

Many will ridicule me now, who may survive to straggle in here with nothing but the shirt on their back.

Please!!! Share this message. The life you save -may be that of a loved one -a family member or a dear friend from another state...or your own because they made it here to save your life.*
==================================*




*
==================================

*Notes on REFUGIUM:

DO NOT GLOSS OVER THESE DEFINITIONS!!!

Read them. They are perfect descriptions

of what The OzArk Plateau Will Become.

REFUGIUM:
"An area that has escaped ecological changes occurring elsewhere and so provides a suitable habitat for relict species."

"A geographical region that has remained unaltered by a climatic change affecting surrounding regions and that therefore forms a haven for relict fauna and flora."

"An area where conditions have enabled a species or a community of species to survive after extinction in surrounding areas."

In summary, this is from the Ozarks' first online magazine!
"These old hills are home to a people...." Succinct, actually, short, sweet, hard to beat. )
I like the conclusion, especially the last passage; Life in these hills was hard.
Out of that hardness was bred a people - a people defined as stalwart, laconic, distrustful. A people self-reliant.
To define the Ozark region by its culture? Some would say these peoples are a microcosm of all that makes the United States what it is.
This State of the Ozarks.<
I have heard it said, in regard to Missouri, but specifically the Plateau, "we could close the borders and be just fine." Geographically, demographically, etc, SW MO, along with a chunk of NW AR, some of NE OK, and SE KS, and you have an extremely cohesive region, with borders defined by the terrain, water, ranches, farms, forests, and people who OCCUPY that region.
We need to localize food, industry, energy and currency. If we do that, we may someday see a people, and a region, with a vast difference in its "survival quotient" from the rest of the nation. This area has traditionally been considered one of the poorest and roughest areas of the country to make a living. I hold that is perhaps the wealthiest, and certainly safest place to ride out the storms headed our way.

"LIFEBOAT OZARKS?...The Ozarks remain one of the prime refugias of the planet. 
Refugium. A special place on Earth that is a sanctuary for beleaguered and refugee species."
*


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

...................STAY AWAY...................we don't want ya after the fact.................we ain't gonna be babysittin' a bunch of folkz who ridicule us as bein' hillbillies before the sh!t hits the fan.......all of us who live here know exactly what we have in this region......a special place on earth and after the Sh!t hitz the Fan....we WILL defend it 

................of course we do have a bunch of recipes fer long pork........................


----------



## alwaysready

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> ...................STAY AWAY...................we don't want ya after the fact.................we ain't gonna be babysittin' a bunch of folkz who ridicule us as bein' hillbillies before the sh!t hits the fan.......all of us who live here know exactly what we have in this region......a special place on earth and after the Sh!t hitz the Fan....we WILL defend it
> 
> ................of course we do have a bunch of recipes fer long pork........................


Long pork lol:surrender:


----------



## Grimm

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> ...................STAY AWAY...................we don't want ya after the fact.................we ain't gonna be babysittin' a bunch of folkz who ridicule us as bein' hillbillies before the sh!t hits the fan.......all of us who live here know exactly what we have in this region......a special place on earth and after the Sh!t hitz the Fan....we WILL defend it
> 
> ................of course we do have a bunch of recipes fer long pork........................


Can we come if we promise not to bring our whiny city ways with us?

Puuuuuuuuleeeeeeeeeze?!


----------



## Sentry18

Wait! What? I thought I was going to be trading Tribal Warlord Thug ammo for shelter and perimeter patrol work for food? Sure I will leave a long trail of bodies in my way to the Ozarks, but it will all be worth it for refugium!


----------



## tortminder

Most of us in the Ozarks have firearms, know how to use them...*and eat what we shoot!*:2thumb:

If yer comin' in bring yer own supplies and useful skills.


----------



## Grimm

tortminder said:


> Most of us in the Ozarks have firearms, know how to use them...*and eat what we shoot!*:2thumb:
> 
> If yer comin' in bring yer own supplies and useful skills.


But I'm from the city, voted for Obama and deserve to be taken care of. Now get off your hillbilly butt and hunt me up some food!

I am seriously kidding with that remark.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

"But I'm from the city, voted for Obama and deserve to be taken care of. Now get off your hillbilly butt and hunt me up some food!"

.........like i said.........LONG PORK.........................LMAO


----------



## Grimm

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> "But I'm from the city, voted for Obama and deserve to be taken care of. Now get off your hillbilly butt and hunt me up some food!"
> 
> .........like i said.........LONG PORK.........................LMAO


Glad I made you laugh.

:2thumb:


----------



## Jewel

The Ozarks are a horrible. Ticks, chiggers and poison ivy!!! Our greatest holiday is dressing like pioneers and going barefoot to Hootin & Hollerin!! Stay awaaaayyyy!


----------



## Jewel

The truth is, I would welcome a few folks who wanted to live simply. As long as they were willing to help in their way. I put an offer out a while back for a tiny intentional village.


----------



## hashbrown

Jewel said:


> The Ozarks are a horrible. Ticks, chiggers and poison ivy!!! Our greatest holiday is dressing like pioneers and going barefoot to Hootin & Hollerin!! Stay awaaaayyyy!


You forgot rattlesnakes, copperheads, meth, clannish hill folk behavior, minimum wage work, poor ground, seed ticks, stingin lizards, scabies,hog lice, puffin adders, cotton mouths, water dogs, tornadoes and ragweed . I've seen this country break more than I care to count. Outlanders Beware!


----------



## Sentry18

Not true, clearly the Ozarks are REFUGIUM! A blissful and amazing survival paradise for all government dependents and wayward souls. Fruits and berries grow wild on every single bush, tasty animals fall down at your feet, fish jump right out of the rivers already deboned and the good residence of that area are always willing to take in anyone in need. In refugium there is no crime, free healthcare and illegal immigrants enjoy full citizenship. Plus if society collapses FEMA will be there with thousands of miniature trailer houses, truckloads of MREs and tanker trucks full of filtered water. Yes, refugium is pure paradise.

Ozarks! Come for the resources, stay for the hospitality!


----------



## HELIXX

Subscribed!


----------



## weedygarden

Personally, I need a ten foot pole. Discernment says watch out!


----------



## Jewel

has anyone mentioned the rocks! rocks everywhere!! rocks in the garden, rocks in the soup .... we live in a rock house!


----------



## Sentry18

What? Free rocks too!? That does it, EVERYONE go to the Ozarks the very second anything happens! Look for a rock house and Jewel will host us all. Yaaaaa Ozarks!


----------



## backlash

My Mother was born and raised in the hills of Arkansas.
We went to MO to see my son when he was stationed there is the Air Force.
We had time so I asked Mom if she would like to go back to visit.
It took us most of a day to talk her into going.
She made me promise I would not leave her there.
She really did not like living there. Being dirt poor and having no hope of things getting better I guess. 
She was visibly relieved when we got out of Arkansas.


----------



## LincTex

backlash said:


> She made me promise I would not leave her there.
> She was visibly relieved when we got out of Arkansas.


The poor thing! 
She must have had a rough childhood!


----------



## Jewel

(((((((((( Backlash Mother )))))))))


My grandmother (Viola) was born on a reservation in Ok. She was around 6 when her mother married off the res and they moved to Three Brothers Ar.. Later when Viola married my grandfather and he took her to Ok to visit his sister. She clung to him the whole visit. So much so that his sister and everyone noticed. Afterward his sister said she would visit my grandmother every year here in Mo. so that she would never have to return to Oklahoma. 

The scars that stay with ...





(My grandmother was Cherokee, my grandfather German. I am neither, they adopted my mother as a baby)


----------



## mojo4

So are there going to be FEMA approved camps with unlimited WiFi 4G access and catered meals or not?? Be advised I have a strict diet and will only accept organic gluten free meals that are locally grown and meat that came from the store and not some half wild creature out of a farm. I don't think any of this will be a problem do you??


----------



## BobR1

We had a large number of folks buy property, and move here before Y2K. Almost all have moved away from here. No Jobs, and very low pay. A really good paying job will be between $12 and $15 an hour. I would guess that the average is between $10 and $12, and that is not starting pay either.
Most folks who have a GOOD PAYING JOB return home on the weekends.
I drove 60 miles one way to a good paying job. After I retired I estimated that I had driven almost 1 Million miles back and forth to work over my career.
Where I live the closest store is 10 miles away. The closest town with much more than a gas station and grocery store is 17 miles away. 
At 2 AM the response time to a SHTF 911 call for Law Enforcement will probably be close to an hour, unless you luck out.
Want to see the latest movies, that would be a 60 mile drive.
Our closest large city by our standards (Springfield) is a little over 100 miles away. St Louis and KC are much further away than that. That is no big deal for most however. Like myself, most around here if they were never in St Louis or Kansas City again, it would be too soon. 
I believe Ticks, Chiggers, Fleas, Horse Flys, Yellow Jackets, and a variety of poison snakes was mentioned. I am at a record low this year on poison snakes. I have only killed 3 Copperheads in my yard this year. The high number is I believe 16.
A nearly 6 foot long Cotton Mouth was killed at the swimming hole about 1 mile from my house in July.Very close to a record one.
The Ozarks does have some good points. Like knowing your neighbors. Waving at everyone you meet driving down the road. Having a neighbor or two who will feed your animals if you are away from home. My next door neighbor (1/4 Mile away) is an old guy who has poleo, and does not get around well at all. When we get snow, some times the township Crew (1 guy) takes a while to blade our road. If I decide to clean the road with my tractor and blade, I clean the road to his drive while I am at it. He does not pay me, It is just the neighborly thing to do. Like holding the door open for the person following you into a store. If everyone acted this way, the world would not be in the shape it is in.

Bob


----------



## jeremiyah

It's been a long time since I wrote that and posted those videos on YouTube. I hope at least someone took it seriously and watch the videos. All joking aside we're a lot closer now to seeing this all coming to pass. The quote that someone has there is a signature or whatever from The Scarecrow in Wizard of Oz is certainly true that people without brains do a lot of talking don't they? It's like nobody even read the little bit that I wrote but if you read it carefully I'm talking about a time in the future when this land mass is invaded from both coasts and both borders and in that scenario we will need every single body possible just to survive and maintain any hope of continuing a people and a way of life with whatever remains of civilization. It's not a matter for joking and it's not a matter for remaining willfully in complete ignorance. We are looking at a time when truth and Liberty will be completely obliterated from the face of this world that we live on if we do not have enough people here in this region to maintain civilization and freedom. 

Yes I know that's a lot to wrap your mind around but I believe that that is exactly what is depicted in Ezekiel 38 in the Bible and in George Washington's vision and in the vision of Corrie Ten Boom or whoever it was seeing a circular area mostly in Missouri with a wall of fire around it and inside, Green Pastures, cattle grazing, children playing and outside everything absolute destruction chaos, anarchy, pestilence, disease, famine, War, Etc I really don't see how this is a matter of joking.
I am deadly serious and you all will be soon as well...those who are not just plain deaf.
"A lot some people are going to die because they thought that they were smart enough to think for themselves." -me 

You can read more of my writings on Ark haven DOT o RG.
I have about 200 videos on my YouTube channel How To Get Out Of Babylon. 
My book by the same title is available on my website by the same title.

It is strange but there was another forum alt Market and I had two people move here from that forum and they both bought Farms within a couple miles of where I live. 
I have had people move here from across the country without even coming to visit. I have had one family load their things into a shipping container and ship their cars out and fly out and they're living here now and I'm having dinner with them tonight. These are not ignorant people these are the most intelligent people in the country. 

It just seems odd that with as large as this forum is that no one has contacted me and has moved here I would think there would be for two 8 people from this for him it would have moved here and perhaps they have and just not told me but it is very strange that no one has been in contact with me about moving here. We are talking strategic relocation not tactical relocation. I know there's a book by the title of strategic relocation but 90% of it is Tactical and I think the book is grossly Miss titled all right enough I'm signing off "This is Jerry diamond with how to get out of Babylon if you are listening to this you are the remnant." 

Please watch some of my YouTube's on the Ozark Plateau watch Ozark Refuge, an interview with pastor Joe Fox of Viking Preparedness. He is an intelligent man he's ex-military and he completely agrees with me as do many many EX Pentagon and navy and Army and Special Forces Personnel that have moved to the Ozarks so make fun if you will and enjoy he that laughs last laughs best as they say.


----------



## Grimm

That would be my signature.


----------



## camo2460

I already live in the Ozarks, and there are a number of others on this Forum who live here as well, but it is unrealistic to think that everybody can live here, or even that every one would listen to your Message. Jeremyah if you thought that someone was laughing or scoffing at your Message, you should have addressed Him/Her/them on an individual basis, instead of lumping everyone on this Forum into one group, which is the impression I got, Furthermore just for the record, while I have not seen your You Tube Vid's, I did read what you posted here, as did Many others, and I for one agree, at least in part, with much of what you posted. So maybe you would be good enough to provide us with an explanation for your sudden condemnation.


----------



## hashbrown

:sssh::sssh: It's an inhospitable area best stay where you are.... and as for no one contacting you to move here most people probably think you are inviting them out so you can wear their skin as a coat.


----------



## Grimm

jeremiyah,

So My husband, daughter, baby and I can move in with you, right? Oh! We have 2 dogs too and about 6 cats. You'll remember to add them to your extra prep list.

Send me your address through PM and we'll make arrangements for us to move in with you asap.


----------



## camo2460

Some body said in a previous post that the Ozarks are full of Poisonous Snakes, Ticks, and Chiggers, and they are. While the wages are low, compared to other places, there really is no shortage of honorable work, and if you are willing to work, there is no reason why one couldn't make it. It is difficult to Garden here, at least where I am at, but it can be done with a little ingenuity. There is abundant Game, Fish, and Edible Wild Plants for the taking, and while there are undesirables, most People would give the Shirt off their Back to help a Neighbor. The best thing about the Ozarks though is the Climate, a little warm and muggy in the Summer, but with mild Winters. So I guess that no matter where you choose to live, you have to pick your Poison, and decide what you can and can't live with, or live without.


----------



## weedygarden

weedygarden said:


> Personally, I need a ten foot pole. Discernment says watch out!


You have no relationship with us, other than to preach AT us and to suggest that if we do not do as you say, we are not smart. That smells so narcissistic to me.

Have you stopped for a minute to think about why we are not running in your direction? I thank God for the bad experiences I have had with know it all, critical, narcissistic types. It has helped me to trust my instincts and there is a HUGE red flag in regard to this.

When I read your posts, this is what came to my mind:
Branch Davidians. The Branch Davidians were formed by David Koresh, born Vernon Howell in 1959. ...
The Manson Family. ...
Heaven's Gate. ...
Peoples Temple. ...
Scientology. ...
Unification Church. ...
Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh. ...
Children of God - Family International.

People should NOT follow people, especially people who are know-it-all, controlling, and CRITICAL of others.

Ask GOD why this has not worked out, and stop being so damned critical of others. Is there a humble bone in your body? If this was supposed to be, it would have happened. Criticizing others is NOT the way to make it happen!!!

Not interested in your koolaid!


----------



## DrPrepper

camo2460 said:


> Some body said in a previous post that the Ozarks are full of Poisonous Snakes, Ticks, and Chiggers, and they are. While the wages are low, compared to other places, there really is no shortage of honorable work, and if you are willing to work, there is no reason why one couldn't make it. It is difficult to Garden here, at least where I am at, but it can be done with a little ingenuity. There is abundant Game, Fish, and Edible Wild Plants for the taking, and while there are undesirables, most People would give the Shirt off their Back to help a Neighbor. The best thing about the Ozarks though is the Climate, a little warm and muggy in the Summer, but with mild Winters. So I guess that no matter where you choose to live, you have to pick your Poison, and decide what you can and can't live with, or live without.


Camo,
Well said! I feel the same way about where I live. We are about 140 miles from the nearest city (If you consider Flagstaff a city!) and almost 200 miles from the nearest metropolitan area (Phoenix- and 200 miles is way too close!) . The people here are friendly and self-reliant, we have 4 seasons, and even though our growing season is short, we can get things to grow with a little effort. We have the high desert to the north, the low desert to the south, and are surrounded here with Ponderosa pines, lakes, fishing, hunting, etc. We are not susceptible to hurricanes, tornadoes, or earthquakes, and wildfire is our biggest threat. To make it even better, we are an open carry state, and so it's not unusual to see folks walking down the street with a rifle over the shoulder. When we had to evacuate town years ago for a wildfire, the sheriff told us if the town caught fire, there was enough ammo in every home to have quite the fireworks display!

I think the decision of where to go for safety in a SHTF situation rests with what each individual wants, needs, and expects to be able to live.


----------



## rhrobert

I say stay away from the Ozarks...at least on the Arkansas side..I have enough neighbors . Don't much care for snowbirds, and those who come and try to bring their ways along. Lots of mines, and deep hollers, best you find another place to to become your refuge, we wouldn't you to get lost...we're refugium'd out.


----------



## tsrwivey

If it's all the same to you, Jerimyah, I'll take my chances here in the piney woods of east Texas. I'm guessing we'll be just fine but I'm sure you're smarter & better educated than I.


----------



## ras1219como

I live in the Ozarks and while I will agree it's a wonderful place to live, it certainly isn't the promised land. I'm not exactly sure where/how this thought came to be, but I'm fairly certain when judgment day/apocalypse/SHTF/etc arrives, the Ozarks will not be the only safe haven. I'm also quite sure that not every place in the Ozarks will be safe or even livable when that time comes. I wouldn't want to be in any of the moderately sized Ozark cities when that happens.


----------



## ras1219como

Also one other thought and this is JMHO...While I can appreciate that you may have convinced people to move to the Ozarks. Any person who packs up their entire life and moves across the country based on a YouTube video probably isn't the kind of person I want hanging around during a SHTF event.


----------



## tmttactical

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Camo,
> Well said! I feel the same way about where I live. We are about 140 miles from the nearest city (If you consider Flagstaff a city!) and almost 200 miles from the nearest metropolitan area (Phoenix- and 200 miles is way too close!) . The people here are friendly and self-reliant, we have 4 seasons, and even though our growing season is short, we can get things to grow with a little effort. We have the high desert to the north, the low desert to the south, and are surrounded here with Ponderosa pines, lakes, fishing, hunting, etc. We are not susceptible to hurricanes, tornadoes, or earthquakes, and wildfire is our biggest threat. To make it even better, we are an open carry state, and so it's not unusual to see folks walking down the street with a rifle over the shoulder. When we had to evacuate town years ago for a wildfire, the sheriff told us if the town caught fire, there was enough ammo in every home to have quite the fireworks display!
> 
> I think the decision of where to go for safety in a SHTF situation rests with what each individual wants, needs, and expects to be able to live.


Folks, DrDianaAnderson is just having fun with you.  Arizona is just rock and sand,no livable places.  The Ozarks is a much better place to relocate. I will just have to stay here in Arizona and help point the liberals to that area of wonderment and free everything. I know it is a dirty job  but somebody has to help guide all those entitled individuals seeking their new free lunch homes.


----------



## Starcreek

Jermyah, I remember seeing your website years ago and making a mental note of it, but for some reason I never could remember the name of it...."Ark-something" is all I could come up with.

A couple of weeks ago a good friend that we hadn't seen in about 3 years was passing through our area and asked to visit. He was going to visit some folks doing what you're doing, but in one of the other "safe zones." Only I don't think they knew anything about you. At least our friend didn't. I kept looking for your website to show him, but couldn't find it, couldn't remember the exact name. I wanted to show him your maps, because the people he was going to see had received from the Lord a map about the area where they are, and quite a few of them had moved to that area for that reason.

Providentially enough, I came on this forum this morning and saw your post! Hadn't been to your website in years! So, I emailed a link to my friend. I just put "Found it!" in the subject line.

The refuge marked out for Tennessee and Kentucky on your map coincides with the area these guys have marked out on a map the Lord showed them.

Take courage, brother. Just because people don't comment doesn't mean they're not reading what you've written. Some are just maintaining a certain "internet-anonymity" -- the Internet is not the safest place to tell people what you're up to.

God is shifting his people around, putting them where he wants them to be. And when we get where he sends us, it is always a surprise how many others have been sent there as well.

God bless you and your community.


----------



## tsrwivey

ras1219como said:


> Also one other thought and this is JMHO...While I can appreciate that you may have convinced people to move to the Ozarks. Any person who packs up their entire life and moves across the country based on a YouTube video probably isn't the kind of person I want hanging around during a SHTF event.


No, we already have an over abundance of crazy with our kin folks. No need in recruiting anymore.


----------



## jeremiyah

Starcreek said:


> Jermyah, I remember seeing your website years ago and making a mental note of it, but for some reason I never could remember the name of it...."Ark-something" is all I could come up with.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago a good friend that we hadn't seen in about 3 years was passing through our area and asked to visit. He was going to visit some folks doing what you're doing, but in one of the other "safe zones." Only I don't think they knew anything about you. At least our friend didn't. I kept looking for your website to show him, but couldn't find it, couldn't remember the exact name. I wanted to show him your maps, because the people he was going to see had received from the Lord a map about the area wnhere they are, and quite a few of them had moved to that area for that reason.
> 
> Providentially enough, I came on this forum this morning and saw your post! Hadn't been to your website in years! So, I emailed a link to my friend. I just put "Found it!" in the subject line.
> 
> The refuge marked out for Tennessee and Kentucky on your map coincides with the area these guys have marked out on a map the Lord showed them.
> 
> Take courage, brother. Just because people don't comment doesn't mean they're not reading what you've written. Some are just maintaining a certain "internet-anonymity" -- the Internet is not the safest place to tell people what you're up to.
> 
> God is shifting his people around, putting them where he wants them to be. And when we get where he sends us, it is always a surprise how many others have been sent there as well.
> 
> God bless you and your community.


Timing is so often just awesome! Please send them links for my book, website & You Tube.

All are the same name:
How To Get Out Of Babylon.
Thank you!!! Have them listen to my video on chapter four of the book THERE IS NO DEATH.
Video title is I SEE THE FUTURE.

It tells what a lady saw for the US -and everything she saw, I agreed with.
Nothing did I not agree with happening.

She said, and I Agree with totally, - All refuges in the eastern US will be temporary, and they will go to another place, inland and mountainous...Ozark Plateau is the only place that answers that.


----------



## jeremiyah

ras1219como said:


> Also one other thought and this is JMHO...While I can appreciate that you may have convinced people to move to the Ozarks. Any person who packs up their entire life and moves across the country based on a YouTube video probably isn't the kind of person I want hanging around during a SHTF event.


People who know the wolves are at the gate and have three cojones are willing to do something to effect a change...I will take over folks addicted to comfort, entertainment or the status quo.


----------



## jeremiyah

camo2460 said:


> I already live in the Ozarks, and there are a number of others on this Forum who live here as well, but it is unrealistic to think that everybody can live here, or even that every one would listen to your Message. Jeremyah if you thought that someone was laughing or scoffing at your Message, you should have addressed Him/Her/them on an individual basis, instead of lumping everyone on this Forum into one group, which is the impression I got, Furthermore just for the record, while I have not seen your You Tube Vid's, I did read what you posted here, as did Many others, and I for one agree, at least in part, with much of what you posted. So maybe you would be good enough to provide us with an explanation for your sudden condemnation.


I have been on this forum very rarely over the past year. I went through a divorce after 37 years and life has been different. It's been a good experience of survival training and I mean you know just cutting firewood and making do and dealing with Sanitation etcetera and basically camping out doing a lot of outdoor stuff. I have done videos of my adventures / saga.
but anyway I did not mean and didn't think I said anything condemning.
it was all just questioning and just kind of looking back and wondering why nobody's done anything more than talk and like I said, this was comparing a forum, Alt Market, with 4,000 fills at it's peak, with three times that here... but I wasn't pointing at anybody in particular or just the general tongue banter and laughter and stuff

And my only internet is my phone and I can barely even see this tiny print so I am not sitting at a comfortable desk in my home anymore and staying up all night writing people I mean I just said a few words here and probably be the last I write in another year or so. I just hope people listen who were meant to listen and those who want to make smart comments and wisecracking tell people to stay away I guess we all will reap what we sow. I will say once again though nobody has addressed the situation that I am concerned with and that is an invasion and I know that's a long ways down the road but it sure doesn't seem like anybody has registered that. It is understandable but still sad.


----------

